# Dimension vs stonewall



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I cant find the post, but recently someone told me that stonewall was better for fall pre-e and dimension for spring. Only problem I have is that my siteone has no dimension in stock. As such, will stonewall work in the spring?

Thx


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Both do the same as far as effectivity. Timing and coverage is more important than anything. You can alternate them every other app if you feel like you need both.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@DFWdude At this point I would get whatever I had down and watered in. Then repeat application in about 60 days to get you through the whole season until your late Summer/Fall application.

I think I read in another post that you had poor results this year with a fair amount of weeds. I apply multiple pre-emergents that have different modes of actions. Simazine is a good and cheap second mode of action that works well on POA in the Fall and Winter. Isoxaben(Gallery) is another different mode of action. A more expensive but probably the best pre-emergent on the market is Specticle Flo.

In Texas our growing season is so long that a single application in the Spring and Fall will yield poor results.
It all depends on if you want to not be the worst lawn in the neighborhood or if you want to have one of the cleanest lawns in the neighborhood. Do you have a tow behind sprayer?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

No tow behind; Just a 4gal backpack. Would love a tow behind, but im tight on space in the garage.

I applied the stonewall.

Thanks!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@DFWdude If you really wanted to add a second mode of action and apply by a spreader I would look into Specticle G at your local SiteOne. About $100 for a 50 lb bag and a yearly supply for 15K yard. Not cheap but it is the best pre-emergent on the market.

Glad you got the stonewall down. It should get watered in tonight with the rain. If not we should have rain in a few days again.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @DFWdude If you really wanted to add a second mode of action and apply by a spreader I would look into Specticle G at your local SiteOne. About $100 for a 50 lb bag and a yearly supply for 15K yard. Not cheap but it is the best pre-emergent on the market.
> 
> Glad you got the stonewall down. It should get watered in tonight with the rain. If not we should have rain in a few days again.


Oh man, I was just there today lol. I'll got some this weekend; i'm ready to be done with weeds!

Hoping for some good storms tonight for the stonewall, and so bc maybe we'll finally get that new roof 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

I do split apps of prodiamine in the fall and then the first split app early spring due to it's purported longer last effect. I then use dithiopyr for my second spring split app for its post emergent effects. Can't go wrong with either but definitely use split apps regardless.


----------

